# Video: 1990 Audi Ur quattro 20V vs 2010 TT RS by AutoCar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AutoCar has compared the ur Quattro and the TTRS in a video short. Of course, being British, they're harsh on the TTRS and probably nothing will ever live up to the Ur quattro to them.








Watch it yourself here.
* Watch Video *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Video: 1990 Audi Ur quattro 20V vs 2010 TT RS by AutoCar ([email protected])*

nice vid.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

